# How to turn the volume up on harmon/kardon soundsticks II?



## freaky (Mar 8, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to increase the volume on Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II? I have the volume turned up all the way on my computer and it's up around average on a normal system. I want to krank the volume up but I can barely hear them at all when I'm downstairs. With my old speakers which were crap, I could blast them and hear them good downstairs.


----------



## Gig' (Mar 8, 2005)

Check the user manual 

"Symptom
No sound from SoundSticks II
speaker system.
Possible problem
No power to subwoofer.
Power adapter plug not inserted
correctly.
No volume or low volume.
Solution
Ensure power supply is connected to live power source and properly
connected to subwoofer. Please note: When subwoofer is powered,
a green power LED should illuminate.
Place plug with arrowsymbol facing UP into the subwoofer.
Touch the volume Up (+) pad on the volume control satellite to
un-mute and/or increase the system volume level.
Note: touching the volume Down (-) pad lowers the system volume.
Touching both (+) and (-) volume control pads at the same time will
mute the system."
the doc is here : http://www.hci-services.com/tech_do...ticks II/Owner's Manual//SoundsticksII om.pdf


----------



## freaky (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks! I didn't realize they had a "volume pad" on them. I'd been searching through websites today and saw a lot of people bitching that there was no way to turn the volume down on them without going through the computer. Awesome! Now they are loud as hell!


----------



## Gig' (Mar 8, 2005)

Well if it makes you happy fair enough  

I think people in general tend to go straight for forums rather then trying to check the manufacturer website and often one can find an answer ::ha::


----------



## freaky (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, I must shamefully admit that the manual was sitting no more than 3 feet away.  I briefly looked over it when I first got them and rememberd it really didn't have much info so didn't even consider looking at it again.

Thanks again for helping me. Now I can get a lot more work done.


----------

